# Attack on Titan fans!



## Terranthewolf (Jun 22, 2020)

Hello! So I joined quite a while back, but never really posted anything till now! I'm trying to make friends here, so I figured I should try to find fans of attack on Titan, as I've really been getting in that mood lately.


----------

